# Do female zebra obliquidens have color (red / yellow)



## Digital (Feb 19, 2007)

I bought a 1m 2f trio from a member of a local club, and the 2 females are now getting red on their chests and yellow on their bellies. I havn't bothered venting, and probably won't, as I'm not trying to breed. Those of you that keep this fish, do your females ever get the red and yellow color of the males? Thanks

Digital


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Females would be expected to have no red coloration at all.


----------



## Digital (Feb 19, 2007)

Well I guess I have 3 males. Oh well lol


----------

